# Hollow Cherry



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got Blessed with some 24" thin wall cherry....sadly a tree trimmer cut it all 24" or shorter. I wanted a few around 36" long BUT these have great potential!!!

Sorry these are unedited pics but you'll see the idea!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, you sent me an e-mail just to tease me and then I see this trailer load. 
I think I will become ill.

Can you show or send me a pix of the crotch piece?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try to get pics this weekend...

...trying to finish a project and 2 weeks ago was my planned target but when installing 450 - 500 pcs and only 100 are whole and the rest custom cut at various angles and lengths and off the ground...and I don't cut quality even if I didn't figure enough for the headaches...BUT it has really transformed the looks of this log house. I'll get you before and aft pics when done.


----------



## EliasHaugen (Nov 28, 2014)

Da Aardvark said:


> Ok, you sent me an e-mail just to tease me and then I see this trailer load.
> I think I will become ill.
> 
> Can you show or send me a pix of the crotch piece?


DaAardvark...... These thin logs are desirable? New here. I have a couple large hardwoods that are of this type. One is standing dead long time, and has plenty of wormholes in it. Must still be solid enough, considering its holding all that weight still. Considered cutting and basicly quartering it for my small mill. Then slabbing it... But decided it wouldnt be worth the trouble... After seeing your guys post, Im thinking it could be a fun chunk to open up.... Oh yea. There is a big long hole where the sapwood opens up to expose the complete hollowness of the tree. A good half way up the tree is exposed. Anyways... My truck axle is broken and im looking at another week at least before i can get out there and get a picture... 

So what do YOU do with something this hollow?


----------

